# Best boost gauge?



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I have an autometer I like it a lot it's accurate just don't use the hard plastic hose it comes with and if you do use it let it sit in the Sun for about 2 hours so it will loosen up.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

I saw a REVO one on eBay for cheap and seen a few guys here with it installed.


----------



## zidane (Mar 8, 2012)

The autometer u have is it a big one or decent size? I have seen a few in pics that look huge lol I want deffinatley stay away from a big one that sticks out alot lol


----------



## zidane (Mar 8, 2012)

Sounds good thank you! I am deffinatley going to check it out!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

zidane said:


> The autometer u have is it a big one or decent size? I have seen a few in pics that look huge lol I want deffinatley stay away from a big one that sticks out alot lol


It's the smaller one I have videos and pics in my profile 

Sent from my Droid


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

AEM makes some of the best gauges out there. So does DEFI. Of course, you pay for those. I had the AEM for my Wideband on previous cars. Wouldn't trust anything else.

I had the Prosport boost gauges on previous cars as well though. Good stuff.

Go with mechanical for boost. All else, electrical is fine.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I just ordered my autometer cobalt boost gauge from Ebay. Seemed to be the best price for an autometer. heres the link to mine: Auto Meter 6103 Cobalt Mechanical Boost Vacuum Gauge 2 1 16 In | eBay
I also ordered my gauge pillar from zzp on Ebay: 2011 12 Chevy Chevrolet Cruze Dual Gauge Pillar Pod 1 4 1 8 Turbo | eBay


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

DONT GET A SUNPRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Noisy noisy noisy! 




H3LLON3ARTH said:


> let it sit in the Sun for about 2 hours so it will loosen up.
> 
> Sent from my Droid


Just boil a pot of water, then drop it in. Done in seconds instead of hours.


----------



## silverWS.6 (Jan 6, 2013)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> I just ordered my autometer cobalt boost gauge from Ebay. Seemed to be the best price for an autometer. heres the link to mine: Auto Meter 6103 Cobalt Mechanical Boost Vacuum Gauge 2 1 16 In | eBay
> I also ordered my gauge pillar from zzp on Ebay: 2011 12 Chevy Chevrolet Cruze Dual Gauge Pillar Pod 1 4 1 8 Turbo | eBay


That one looks great, I like how it matches with the stock gauges


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

For the best boost gauge possible go to this youtube link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlAR4KXwuvC0 and lets figure out how to contact the GTPprix to have this done to our cars. Its simply incredible.


----------



## The Butcher (Apr 6, 2011)

I would reccomend the ultra-gauge. It's a little more expensive but it measures way more than just boost and you can customize the display to show anything from boost and IAT's to timing advance and instant MPGs. It plugs directly into the OBD port and is literally plug and play, you don't have to modify or tap into any power supply or vacuum lines. Below us a picture of mine installed.
















Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

RoadRage said:


> For the best boost gauge possible go to this youtube link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlAR4KXwuvC0 and lets figure out how to contact the GTPprix to have this done to our cars. Its simply incredible.


The link you posted isn't working for me, I think this is what your talking about. 
Our Chevrolet Cruze/Buick Verano Custom Cluster Offerings - YouTube


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

thanks for the repost on the link. Yes thats the one!!!!!!!


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

spacedout said:


> The link you posted isn't working for me, I think this is what your talking about.
> Our Chevrolet Cruze/Buick Verano Custom Cluster Offerings - YouTube


Video was in 2011. There was some talk about this but did it every come to fruition? IIRC it was a software upgrade and it included some type of box you had to install.


----------



## silverWS.6 (Jan 6, 2013)

Why does he say "new fuel used menu"? Did 2011's not have that? My 2012 has that... I just mainly wanna do the boost gauge for looks and giggles


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Alright got my gauge and pillar yesterday in mail. Pillar has some minor cosmetic flaws as described in sale but I think I can live with it. Heres some pics:



















Im gonna have to wait to do install since its so cold here, only 11* out now.


----------



## Cruze24 (May 21, 2013)

How to install boost gauge I want get one TOO


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I got an OBDII reader and just run the Torque app ($4.95) off my android devices.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I have that too - but shows boost and negative boost in PSI. I am not a fan of digital displays - but does work and is cheap and probably pretty accurate as it is driven by the OBDII port.


----------

